# General bull 6×6



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Packed in solo and was lucky enough to tag this herd bull. I will post the story in a few days. Packout I could use a taxidermist.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Congratulations! That is a FANTASTIC bull!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Congrats on a great bull.
I worked yesterday and didn't get an elk tag this year.
It's been rough not being up there at elk camp.:sad:
My father in-law killed a nice 6x6 yesterday too.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Beautiful bull! Looking forward to the sorry.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Here's another quick pick of the packout. God bless horses. My old man frisco did great job packing the head out.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Great bull!


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Beautiful bull congrats


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Congrats man!


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Awesome BULL!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Congratulations! That's awesome!


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

Congrats! That's a big animal.

Was it private or public land?

For private I am not at all surprised.

For public that is fantastic!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Karl said:


> Congrats! That's a big animal.
> 
> Was it private or public land?
> 
> ...


Public land. Just got done green scoring. Haven't scored a bull ever before just used the online Boone and Crockett chart so there is likely a margin of error but I got 345.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

3arabians said:


> Public land. Just got done green scoring. Haven't scored a bull ever before just used the online Boone and Crockett chart so there is likely a margin of error but I got 345.


345!!!

I'd run the other way if I seen that big S.O.B.

.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

congratulations! everytime i look at a horse with a rack that big i can't help but think he needs some blaze orange.


----------



## TommyGun (Aug 16, 2016)

3arabians,

Congratulations. He's a fantastic bull.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Holy moly that's awesome!!!!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

3arabians said:


> Public land. Just got done green scoring. Haven't scored a bull ever before just used the online Boone and Crockett chart so there is likely a margin of error but I got 345.


He looks 340ish plus a fantastic cape!

I'd hang him.

Just wondering,
How hard was the rut going when you harvested that bull?

We just witnessed some of the CRAZYest rut action the last 2 days
I've ever seen during a general season hunt!


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

goofy elk said:


> Just wondering,
> How hard was the rut going when you harvested that bull?
> 
> We just witnessed some of the CRAZYest rut action the last 2 days
> I've ever seen during a general season hunt!


I hit the trail at about 5:15 AM on my hunt. About an hour before shooting officially opened, I found myself within probably 800 yards of a bugling bull. He sounded off two different times. He was on private land, and he stayed there. I also heard a few others talking in the distance, but they all shut down by about 6:30 AM.

I'm not sure how that compares with a traditional elk opener (it was my first general season elk hunt since about 2009), but it sure was fun to share the darkness with bugling elk.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Tremendous bull! Congratulations!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

goofy elk said:


> 3arabians said:
> 
> 
> > Public land. Just got done green scoring. Haven't scored a bull ever before just used the online Boone and Crockett chart so there is likely a margin of error but I got 345.
> ...


Goofy, he was rutting pretty good. He had 10-12 cows and keeping them in check and sounding off from time to time. I got to watch him from about 645-703 when my DWR app on my phone said time to shoot.  It definitely felt like an LE hunt not general season.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Just dropped him off to packout who scored him at 320 for those interested. I had added the tip to tip spread in my rookie run at scoring Bulls . Math is hard haha. Couldn't be happier with this bull.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

3arabians said:


> Just dropped him off to packout who scored him at 320 for those interested. I had added the tip to tip spread in my rookie run at scoring Bulls . Math is hard haha. Couldn't be happier with this bull.


320 is still a great bull and I'm still amazed that took on that hunt alone.
Your the man!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Great job!


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

That is tremendous bull Jake, and we'll deserved. Congrats - you have got to be on cloud nine!

My opening day was not so fortunate. We had a 5x5 bull spotted at first light only to be shot by some other hunters on the ridge above. Then, my partner and I had a 310-320 6x7 bull in our scopes and literally seconds from shooting when 2 guys from the same group dropped him with a 500+ yard shot from the ridge above! He was under 400 from us but screened by pines for several critical seconds. Talk about some bad luck!!

To bring this full circle, we met up with 2 guys across the canyon that had the 6x7 at 237 yards and botched the shot basically spooking the bull our way. They were Class guys and I felt for them - took some of the sting away on our end.

Congrats again on that stud. Can't wait to hear the story first hand.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

ridgetop said:


> 3arabians said:
> 
> 
> > Just dropped him off to packout who scored him at 320 for those interested. I had added the tip to tip spread in my rookie run at scoring Bulls
> ...


Thanks ridgetop. I appreciate it. I did have my brother on speed dial to bring up the horses when he went down.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

MWScott72 said:


> That is tremendous bull Jake, and we'll deserved. Congrats - you have got to be on cloud nine!
> 
> My opening day was not so fortunate. We had a 5x5 bull spotted at first light only to be shot by some other hunters on the ridge above. Then, my partner and I had a 310-320 6x7 bull in our scopes and literally seconds from shooting when 2 guys from the same group dropped him with a 500+ yard shot from the ridge above! He was under 400 from us but screened by pines for several critical seconds. Talk about some bad luck!!
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike! I have been wondering how your hunt was going. Sounds like plenty of Bulls in your area and plenty of hunters also. Sorry it didn't work out for you guys.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

There were plenty of bulls...and hunters in the wrong places. That's public hunting though. Can't fault them as I would have been shooting in their situations too. Just worked out for them this time. We saw some other dandies that I would be more than happy to chase. Then again, if a raghorn walks out, he'll get the same treatment.

Plan on heading back up there this Thurs afternoon. Usually, the pressure is far las and the elk aren't scared into just running off cliffs to save us the trouble!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

I hear ya there. Good luck on Thursday and keep me posted. I have the week off and am tagged out so I can help if need be.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

Well done, Jake... you boys better leave some for us muzzleloader guys!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

So, as of the time I am posting this, there have been around 1,179 views of this thread; I have to admit about 60 of them have been mine - just a awesome general season bull! Congrats again!


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Wow, great bull! Well done!


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

Plan on heading back up there this Thurs afternoon. Usually, the pressure is far las and the elk aren't scared into just running off cliffs to save us the trouble! [/QUOTE]

i plan o doing the same Wed night, hope there wont be as many people up there , the resort style hunting Saturday was hard to deal with


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Beautiful bull, that cape is flawless.


-DallanC


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

Congratulations! that is a great bull!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Thanks guys. I really appreciate it. This bull really means a lot to me. I've been hunting elk along time and this is my first branch antler bull. I also ate my early rifle LE elk tag of 2013. Anyone that has eaten that tag knows it tastes like ****. Doing the solo deal was very rewarding and I learned a bit about myself for sure. I'll tell you what, for a guy that hasnt done it before and is by himself- caping and quartering a bull like that was quite the chore. I dropped him right at shooting light and my brother didn't get to me with horses until about 2:30. I was tired as hell by then and very happy to see him come riding down the mountain to me.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

This one's my favorite!


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Pretty bull. Something about doing hard things makes the reward sweeter.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Amazing bull!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

3arabians said:


> Thanks guys. I really appreciate it. This bull really means a lot to me. I've been hunting elk along time and this is my first branch antler bull. I also ate my early rifle LE elk tag of 2013. Anyone that has eaten that tag knows it tastes like ****. Doing the solo deal was very rewarding and I learned a bit about myself for sure. I'll tell you what, for a guy that hasnt done it before and is by himself- caping and quartering a bull like that was quite the chore. I dropped him right at shooting light and my brother didn't get to me with horses until about 2:30. I was tired as hell by then and very happy to see him come riding down the mountain to me.


taking a bull like that has got to take away some of the sting of eating a LE tag. Way to go! I've got 19 LE elk points and I have fears of eating my tag after so many years of putting in. It would suck!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

colorcountrygunner said:


> 3arabians said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks guys. I really appreciate it. This bull really means a lot to me. I've been hunting elk along time and this is my first branch antler bull. I also ate my early rifle LE elk tag of 2013. Anyone that has eaten that tag knows it tastes like ****. Doing the solo deal was very rewarding and I learned a bit about myself for sure. I'll tell you what, for a guy that hasnt done it before and is by himself- caping and quartering a bull like that was quite the chore. I dropped him right at shooting light and my brother didn't get to me with horses until about 2:30. I was tired as hell by then and very happy to see him come riding down the mountain to me.
> ...


Thanks CCG, it did for sure. After I have had some time to process this success I had on this general bull I will say that I feel better about eating that tag, but from a hunters perspective that failure will always be with me but I think it made me much stronger and determined as a hunter overall. It helped me get it done this year without a doubt. Each hunting adventure is such a privilege and the unsuccessful hunt that I had in 2013 is all part of the dream all of us sportsman live everyday. Failure makes you stronger for your next hunt and that is much of the beauty of what we do.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

As I lay here tonight contemplating how I am going to bag myself a buck in the next few days I realized I owe you guys the story I said I would tell so here it goes.

I realized around March of this year that the general bull elk hunt would be very different for me this year. My lifetime hunting buddy and twin brother decided to take up archery hunting this year and went with elk. 

Well, I actually enjoy solo hunts and instead of half assing it I decided to go all out and pack in a couple miles off the road and down into some steep country I knew few opening day hunters would venture. 

I left Friday at about 11 am and arrived and set up camp by 430pm. Now it's time to get to a vantage point and glass until dark to see if I could turn up a bull to hunt in the morning. It took about 35 seconds and I had spotted a loner rag horn bedded on a snowy canyon side across from me at about 1000 yards. He was in a great spot for me to get in on in the morning!! I was jacked that I had found a bull to hunt on my first solo mission general bull hunt. I watched him get up eat for a bit and stay where he was until about 30 minutes before dark when I decided to head back to camp and glass around a little more before I settle in for the night and cook dinner and crash. Well, that's when things really took off. I had almost made it to my tent when I glance down and see a nice 4x5 bedded down right in the open not 500 yards from my tent!!! I watched that bull for a bit, then as I glass around a little more I see that elk are EVERYWHERE!! I literally could see elk in every direction!! I watched a couple more rag horns spar, saw a couple mystical spikes (they always show up in the any bull areas  ). And then right before dark.....there he is!! The 6x6 herd bull!! He is off a ways- probably 1500 yards or so from my camp but up a ridge that it looks like he could easily work his cows down towards me overnight. I went to bed and it was a **** good thing I bought some Tylenol pm on my way up or I wouldn't have got ANY sleep. 

I woke at 530 and ate breakfast wondering if the big guy and his ladies would still be around. At 630 I climbed out of my tent and headed for the spot I had seen him the night before. That's when I heard the most amazing sound of my life. He let out a bugle and it was the most amazing, blood rushing, adrenaline boosting sound I had ever heard! Best of all this bugle came from the area I was hoping he would work into overnight. It's only 645 or so now and light creeping in- I can finally start to see a bit. After a couple more bugles....THERE HE IS!!... In all his glory and about 10-12 of his ladies. He was about 700 yards out when I first spotted him. Over the next 10 minutes he worked his cows directly down the mountain right towards me on the opposite hillside. Once he was in range I checked the time to make sure shooting light had come and set up to shoot. He was at 350 yards but standing ass end at me. I then endured the most heart pounding 3 minutes or 45 minutes it seemed like waiting for him to turn broadside and give me a shot. BTW, it is extremely hard to not take a bad shot in that situation with that opportunity in front of me. Finally he turned perfectly broadside. The shot was true and down he went!! I couldn't believe the feeling that came over me when I watched him drop. 

You guys know the rest from the early posts on this thread. Im still on cloud nine.  Here are a couple more pics. Steep country! You can tell by the second picture. Horses were most beneficial.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Awesome write up - congrats again! I always have the first weekend of October free ... hint...hint... if you need a new elk hunting partner!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Well you know what they say... If you have an accountant along you probably should have legal representation. Ahem. :mrgreen:


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

Agreed! Great write up!


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

And if CPAjeff is busy, I could be convinced to chase elk with you.


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

johnnycake said:


> Well you know what they say... If you have an accountant along you probably should have legal representation. Ahem.


What if there are two accountants?

I don't know if the woods could handle that much nerdiness...


----------



## RonHardy (Oct 26, 2016)

Congrats! That's difficult one to get


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Great write up. If I had that kind of experience on an any bull unit and harvested that kind of animal, I'd be on cloud nine for the rest of the year and than again anytime I thought about it! Very well done!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats on awesome bull.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Look who's home!!! Words can't describe how happy and incredibly pleased I am with the job Packout did. You are the man!!! Thank you again!!!








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## BradN (Sep 25, 2007)

That's a good-looking bull. Great work hunter and taxidermist.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Very impressive! Nice job 3Arabians and Packout!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Wow, very very nice!


-DallanC


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

nice bull!


----------

